# Anyone in the Bay Point Invitational?



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys - 

Quick disclaimer - I'm NOT in the invitational in any capacity. I'm strictly a first-time spectator. I've never fished in a tournament or even been down to the billfish while it's going on, even though I live right up the road. I am going to make time to go down there this year and get the feel for a tourney, maybe talk to some folks entering, and get a feel for the atmosphere. My addiction to fishing and proximity to the tournament demands it. I'm just wondering if anyone else is making the haul down here, or even fishing in it?

-R.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I use to work the ice station. Its always alot of fun and a great tournament. I will definitely be checking it out.


----------



## bailey88 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys, don't post much (because I don't get to fish much!) but I was curious if there was a Bay Point thread because I AM fishing in the 40/40 shootout this year. It's a great event, I have fished in the main tournament a few times in years past but it's been awhile. Looking forward to it, and hoping for calm seas!


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

In the 40/40 as well


----------



## bailey88 (Oct 25, 2007)

Good luck to ya. Are we gonna find any blue water out there?


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Um, is the "40/40" another name for the tournament? Or a specific branch/bracket?


----------

